# 1999 Hi Roof Transit



## Lord Lucan (Jul 17, 2010)

*1999 Hi Roof Transit - On Tight Budget - WoW!!!*

Hello All, ... Just nearing completion of our self build campervan ready for 2 weeks in Brittany for a start... sailing from Plymouth to Roscoff in early august.
Its a hiroof lwb transit. 
Plenty of room to stand up in. 6 seats - 3 of which can be removed. FreeView. Hob. Grill. Water. WC. Sink. Radio. CB.... all the stuff we need.







Paintshop booked for next week........

Few build photos...


----------



## jamesdgant (Jul 17, 2010)

How do !! it looks like she coming together, look forward to see more pics, good look on your travels 
James*


----------



## Firefox (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice job. Good picture of the water at the end, lots of movement.


----------



## kell (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi your Lordship

Looks a nice job on the van.

We'll be down around brittany for a couple of weeks from the 12th August, We'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for that... Tranny is in the paintshop until Monday... I'll post some updated pics then.... Dont want you waving at the wrong Campervan!

Searching for some graphics ideas too..

Heading for Gulvinec, Yelloh Village. Coming home on the 15th Aug.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Back from PaintShop - Which decals???? Some on eBay for £5*

Some decals on ebay for a fiver... good feedback too...mmm!


----------



## hobbit (Jul 19, 2010)

*Spayjob*

LordL,What a difference a spray makes!!!!!


----------



## tclarkie (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello There, I like your van, i have the same van as i had to put the hi roof on myself though. Just wondering if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost to get respray as this is what my van really needs. My van looks like yours before it was painted rusted and stuff. 
Just another quick note which i cant believe is that you have the same van as us and you have the same dog as us same colour aswell..


----------



## Hobbsy (Jul 20, 2010)

I have some new (with bulbs) clear front indicators and side repeaters for the tranny, pm me if your interested, they are brand new never got round toputting them on mine and now i got a vw!


----------



## Lord Lucan (Jul 20, 2010)

tclarkie said:


> Hello There, I like your van, i have the same van as i had to put the hi roof on myself though. Just wondering if you dont mind me asking how much did it cost to get respray as this is what my van really needs. My van looks like yours before it was painted rusted and stuff.
> Just another quick note which i cant believe is that you have the same van as us and you have the same dog as us same colour aswell..



Hello and thanks for all the positive comments.. I know photos can make any paintwork look good 'on screen'... but it really is a good job.

I made a point of inspecting the works prior to the top coat.... and it was thoroughly done.

Of course with it being a Transit I will have to carry a white 'touch up' pen on my travels. £600 was well worth it. I wouldn't hesitate to go there again.

We've had Harley the KCS for nearly 4 years now.. wife wouldn't let me have a proper Harley.. so got the next best thing... Very handy on my wilding... growls at anything that makes a sound.

Mack


----------



## vwalan (Jul 20, 2010)

hi. forget graphics .black window tint on side windows , thick dark curtains  also across the front behind seats .looks like a parked working van then. stealth . makes life much easier. 
like my dad used to say use your head without hurting your ears.


----------



## tclarkie (Jul 20, 2010)

It was well worth it, it really does make the difference. Ours is only 3yrs old. I really need to get my respray as my looks like shed on wheels. haha. Nice job though....


----------



## Lord Lucan (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi VW, good idea, thanks for that.
What is your tractor unit? Do you need LGV Class 1? Have you posted any pics?
Cheers.


----------



## Lord Lucan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Gas Lights - anyone still use them?*

Any pros/cons..

How do you heat your water??

In sunny Brittany at the mo.... lurvelly


----------



## Firefox (Aug 13, 2010)

vwalan said:


> hi. forget graphics .black window tint on side windows , thick dark curtains  also across the front behind seats .looks like a parked working van then. stealth . makes life much easier.
> like my dad used to say use your head without hurting your ears.



Yeah I'd go with that. Not only do graphics cost money on a self build, they are really only good for the campsite gloat crowd "my motorhome has special edition graphics yours doesn't etc" . You cost yourself money and ruin your stealth cred in one easy lesson


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice van Lord


----------



## Lord Lucan (Aug 18, 2010)

*France*

Just back from France... all good.

Ireland on Friday for a week too.... woo hoo


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord Lucan said:


> Just back from France... all good.
> 
> Ireland on Friday for a week too.... woo hoo


what part of ireland? just had 3wks there


----------



## Lord Lucan (Aug 18, 2010)

*Eire*

Carrick on Shannon... beautiful


----------



## Lord Lucan (Nov 29, 2010)

*solar trickle*

Thinking of getting 2 - 5watt trickle solar panels... 1 for the van starter battery and 1 for the 2 leisure batteries.. any thoughts.. anyone tried this setup?


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 3, 2010)

Firefox said:


> Yeah I'd go with that. Not only do graphics cost money on a self build, they are really only good for the campsite gloat crowd "my motorhome has special edition graphics yours doesn't etc" . You cost yourself money and ruin your stealth cred in one easy lesson


 
In other words, Posing Tackle


----------

